# Johnnyopolis vs rare bout of crazy katmandoo Man Flu....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Currently in bed being kicked in the **** by a nasty bout of Flu...  So if anyone pm's or emails me there could be a delay as my Partner Mr Marine is Flat Out working trying to get the orders out and Kev the warehouse guy is on holiday...

Jeez why do these things happen just when you dont need em too....

It feels like someone is beating me with a claw hammer everytime I cough 

Sorry guys... Its taken me 5 mins to find my laptop as my wife knew i would try and work and hid it telling me i needed to rest...

Thanks for bearing with me. 

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh dear, get well soon Johnny old boy, and no more work til your ready eh, or it'll come back and bite you!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Poor Johnny ,get well soon :thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Main thing is.......





























Get my Zymol out ya fecker


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

get well soon mate, the wax will wait ;D


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

got the wax today, thanks johnny, ur a star.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope you get better soon.

It's you against those microscopic particles - I know who I would back


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Get well soon mate:wave:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

some excuse for wanting a day off eh lol.

Get well soon buddy. 

have a small toadie (not the creature type)


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

As said earlier big man - get well soon :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Get well soon Johnny.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Get well soon mate :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ah, A case of detailingavitus! :lol: (caused by lack of detailing) 

Get Well soon though mate! :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Ahhhh that man flu is a son of biiiiiiiitch. 

Hope your're feeling better soon :driver:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hope you have a quick recovery Johnny:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MR O , pull yourself together and get well soon


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys, 

It makes me feel all warm inside being part of this community.... Thanks for the kind words..!

You will be pleased to know that Miss Day Nurse and Miss Night Nurse have certainly been doing their job  as I have a 100% improvement on how i felt yesterday and i have actually managed to get out of bed, but am still a bit rough so am not at work again today. 

But I am hoping I will be back and strong enough to get in tomorrow :thumb: 

Glynn, I will sort out that order for you tomorrow if thats ok? I think it may be you have a corrupt cookie on your machine.. Have you tried deleting them and trying again? Also as much as it sounds funny some people try and put country in county and vica versa..

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Guys,
> 
> Glynn, I will sort out that order for you tomorrow if thats ok? I think it may be you have a corrupt cookie on your machine.. Have you tried deleting them and trying again? Also as much as it sounds funny some people try and put country in county and vica versa..
> 
> ...


I did try that already, but will have another go. As with all IT issues the chance of user error is high :wall:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Sorry guys... Its taken me 5 mins to find my laptop as my wife knew i would try and work and hid it telling me i needed to rest...
> Johnny


5 minutes? Bet she was rubbish at hide and seek as a child.

AND thats 5 minutes when you are ill which equals 1 minute when fit and well.

haha, get well soon mate.

D


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Pull yourself together man 

Get well soon :thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

get well soon johnny 

p.s. the aston looked stunning with the zymol mate


----------



## scottc (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Buddy

Hope you are feeling better! 

I have a cheque here for you, I will pop over when you have got rid of the bird flu


----------



## rahrah (Oct 27, 2005)

get well soon fella!


----------

